

Ask HN: How do entrepreneurs find programmers to team up with for startups? - jchiang

I wanted to try to find out how startup entrepreneurs without a programming background (like myself); can find a programmer to team up with for a new start up. Do you find potential partners at events? Is there a website with a list of events that you can go to, to meet these programmers or other aspiring entrepreneurs with programming experience? Is there a network? I have the idea but getting the idea onto a website and making it work is what I’m having trouble with. Any help would be much appreciated.
======
ryan42
Startup Weekend is a big one that sounds like the perfect thing for you. It
goes on twice a year (i think) in many cities. Just ask people you meet there
what else is going on in the area? I have also used sites like meetup to find
specific types of events for my interests.

